# Jm J Bullock fans REJOICE!!



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

It's finally here!!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yes!!!!


I've been DYING for a Monroe fix.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

The reviews at Amazon weren't too good. How can they release the DVDs with EDITED episodes!  

I liked that show, but wouldn't waste money on the DVDs though...


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

....sigh.....JM J Bullock.... 


Those were the days


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Jim J and Ted Knight on the same dvd....what's not to like?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It's all about Cosmic Cow.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

> Amazon.com Sales Rank in DVD: #2,956


This must be an oversight on Amazon's part. Anyway, I'm sure Jm's legions of fans will start snapping this up soon and we'll see the rank climb up. I predict top 10 within the next week.


----------



## olenwatson (Mar 11, 2003)

Is Jim J gay or not???!!!

SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Frst of all, t's Jm J. No 9th letter of the alphabet.

Yes, he's gay. Monroe, however, was not.


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Who's Jm J Bullock?


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

David Platt = Josquin ????



http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=120936&highlight=Jm+Bullock


----------



## Cletus (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for making my day. I was a little down - not anymore!


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unixadm _
> *David Platt = Josquin ????
> 
> 
> ...


   nudge nudge !


----------



## JohnJr (May 23, 2000)

Um, unix, or admin,

This thread should be in the happy hour. JM J Bullock would certainly be in the happy hour. Where else do you expect his fans to find him?

TV, is not JM J Bullocks passion. His brilliance comes from making people smile, in their happy hour.

-John


-John


----------



## KLB (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsmeeker _
> *It's all about Cosmic Cow. *


huh... I always thought it was all about Deborah Van Valkenburgh and Lydia Cornell's breasts...

I cannot believe that they have the nerve to sell *EDITED, CUT DOWN* episodes. What the hell is with that?

I agree with all the reviewers on Amazon, don't buy it no matter how much Jm they promise you!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

How is Bullock's health these days? Last I saw (admittedly a while ago), he was managing his AIDS fairly effectively.

Hope he's still healthy! :up:


----------



## sorry (Jul 5, 2004)

He is an excellent citizen and a role model for youngsters like LeBron James to look up to learning how to deal with stardom gracefully.


----------



## ant3eye (Dec 30, 2003)

Who's Monroe? I'm thought Jm J Bullock was the center square.


----------



## sorry (Jul 5, 2004)

ant3eye said:


> Who's Monroe? I'm thought Jm J Bullock was the center square.


Jm can't be pigeonholed. He was Monroe, but he was also center square and a whole lot more to a lot of people.

I'm glad the DVDs are finally out so that Jm can enjoy the royalties he deserves.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

The first sure sign of the apocolypse! 

Sigh.


----------



## sorry (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice guys finish first.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What the heck needs to be edited from those episodes?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry said:


> He is an excellent citizen and a role model for youngsters like LeBron James to look up to learning how to deal with stardom gracefully.


Yes, Bullock's influence on young black NBA stars is undeniable.


----------



## sorry (Jul 5, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yes, Bullock's influence on young black NBA stars is undeniable.


Not just African-American NBA stars. Here's JM offering advice to a multicultural group of up-and-coming actors of all races and creeds:


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

Oh no...this is going to be another monster thread, isn't it? I never got the first one...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow I remember Too close for comfort very well as I was a little kid when it was on. Ted Knight was a great actor and Jm Bullock and Ted Knight brought the best out of each other.


----------



## sorry (Jul 5, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow I remember Too close for comfort very well as I was a little kid when it was on. Ted Knight was a great actor and Jm Bullock and Ted Knight brought the best out of each other.


Ted was a fine actor, but not the kind of guy you'd want to go rollerblading with.


----------



## bettyblue (Apr 8, 2006)

Years ago I had such the crush on him! I was in High school and in training for film and television. Our Drama coach took us to a taping of Too close for comfort. Can I tell you i was THRILLED esp since JM was going to be in the episode. They had this little meet the cast thing where we could ask questions and get answers and my friend told me he'd give me 5.00 to ask for a kiss from JM. Needless to say I was waaaay to shy so he (my friend) took it upon himself to ask for me. JM being the awesome guy he is said yeah sure but I wouldn't go up to the stage (still waaay to shy) so JM jumped over the divider ran up into the audience and gave me a big ole kiss. I was so in shock that i don't remember half the taping but still to this day my friends tease me about it.... at least its something nice to be teased about! About a week later I got an autographed photo of him and another photo of the cast signed by everyone in the cast. I tell you that is one of my favorite memories of film training! Even my kid gets a kick out of looking at my scrapbook to read about my experience. JM totally made my year and gives me a smile when I look back on the experience! ......sigh  BB


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

KLB said:


> huh... I always thought it was all about Deborah Van Valkenburgh and Lydia Cornell's breasts...


Well, you're half right. 

I wouldn't characterize Deborah Van Valkenburgh as busty.



> I cannot believe that they have the nerve to sell *EDITED, CUT DOWN* episodes. What the hell is with that?


They buckled under the pressure by the PTC and took out all the gratuitous violence and sex.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bettyblue said:


> JM jumped over the divider ran up into the audience and gave me a big ole kiss.


Was there tongue?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Crap. I really need to start looking at post dates. 


Sorry everybody!


----------



## Lavender1957 (Apr 24, 2006)

I went to OBU with Jim. He is exactly like he was then. Like you, all of us ladies had such a crush on him! I remember his first theatrical experience...Godspell. He was exceptional, as usual. When it came to class assignments, it seems that JM and I were cast opposite each other all the time. He had such charisma and raw talent. I was always nervous when in rehearsals with him and he had a way of helping to calm my nerves. 
I remember the summer he was going to head out to LA. All of the gang was headed to different areas of the U.S., some to NYC, some to Dogpatch, U.S.A, etc. I eventually joined the service and always wondered whatever happened to him. I had a friend that was even more crazy about him and almost died when she saw one of his pics. I ended up giving it to her and later found out I'd lost the negatives! When I returned from overseas, I found out he had a part on Too Close for Comfort. I never missed an episode after that! Anytime he was on Hollywood Squares, I made sure I watched it...and I don't even like the show! LOL


----------



## Lavender1957 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, JM's gay...I still love him!


----------

